# Lidl ancient rolls



## Gimli (Jan 11, 2019)

In lidl yesterday and they sell these rolls
ancient roll there called
Full of seeds
Pumpkin. chi. Ect
Has any one else seen them
Any one think they may be ok


----------



## Robin (Jan 11, 2019)

Gimli said:


> In lidl yesterday and they sell these rolls
> ancient roll there called
> Full of seeds
> Pumpkin. chi. Ect
> ...


I haven’t seen them, but I found this on line, is this them?
https://www.lidl.ie/en/bakery-range.htm?articleId=10502
It’s from the Irish Lidl, I can’t find a Uk link. They seem to have a bit more carb than Burgen bread, but about a third less than standard bread, and the whole grains and seeds will slow down the release of glucose. As with everything, it’s an individual thing, but worth a try, I’d say.
(I had to laugh when I saw the thread title, I thought you’d found a stash of the old discontinued protein rolls at the back of your freezer!)


----------



## Gimli (Jan 11, 2019)

He he oh dear I see now the title
Teach me to type and get kids ready at same. Time
Thank you u for that I did ask in store but young lad looked blank
I just want something for day trips when I help out with school.
Not every day so to speak
Thank you
Still quite high carb though xxx


----------



## Sally W (Jan 11, 2019)

Robin said:


> I haven’t seen them, but I found this on line, is this them?
> https://www.lidl.ie/en/bakery-range.htm?articleId=10502
> It’s from the Irish Lidl, I can’t find a Uk link. They seem to have a bit more carb than Burgen bread, but about a third less than standard bread, and the whole grains and seeds will slow down the release of glucose. As with everything, it’s an individual thing, but worth a try, I’d say.
> (I had to laugh when I saw the thread title, I thought you’d found a stash of the old discontinued protein rolls at the back of your freezer!)


Protein rolls Robin! I miss them so much


----------



## Gimli (Jan 11, 2019)

Me too


----------



## Sally W (Jan 11, 2019)

Gimli said:


> Me too


Do you test? I’ve found I can get away with a slice of proper sourdough with protein. I watched a prog about the yeast eating the sugar so gave it a try & it didn’t spike my blood soI now eat a slice a day


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 11, 2019)

That’s how all bread rises, the yeast converts the sugar to carbon dioxide that makes the bubbles. Apart from Burgen, which contains no yeast, but a few things you won’t find in your kitchen to achieve a rise.

A fun way to measure the carbs in bread is to put a piece in your mouth, don’t swallow, but keep chewing. After a while, it tastes sweet. With white bread, that’s very quick, sourdough slightly slower, wholemeal takes longer still. It’s caused by the amylase in saliva converting the starch to sugar.

That’s why white bread always gives you a quick spike. It’s sugary before you even swallow it.

So there you are - a simple test to assess whether a bread will spike you, or produce a much more gentle rise.

This effect varies from person to person, so that’s why there’s some folk who say something doesn’t spike them, and some people who can eat the same thing and spike. 

Isn’t diabetes fun?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2019)

That's what yeast does - hence why when we have glucose in our wee, we get yeast infections.  Fungus is floating about all over the place but it thrives on any 'sugar' it can find and exactly the way your create a sourdough starter - first - grow your yeast!


----------



## Robin (Jan 11, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> So there you are - a simple test to assess whether a bread will spike you, or produce a much more gentle rise.
> 
> This effect varies from person to person, so that’s why there’s some folk who say something doesn’t spike them, and some people who can eat the same thing and spike.


This was demonstrated on a TV programme recently, but I thought they came to the wrong conclusion, at least as far as people wanting to curb glucose spikes.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/health-44304066/the-cracker-test-that-can-show-how-well-you-digest-carbs?intlink_from_url=https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/topics/ce1qrvlegnxt/diet-nutrition&link_location=live-reporting-map


----------



## Drummer (Jan 13, 2019)

I saw those rolls in Lidl this week - but as I thought, nowhere as low as the protein rolls.
one third carbs by weight isn't bad, as bread goes, but it is still a high carb food.


----------

